# Xorg 7.0 de_CH Tastatur ohne ALT-Taste (solved)

## schwicky

Hallo, 

weiss jemand wie man unter Xorg 7.0 eine deutschschweizer Tastatur vollständig zum laufen bringen kann? Die ALT und ALT GR Tasten wollen bei mir nicht so wie ich es will. 

```

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Can't find file "pc/de_CH" for symbols include

>                   Exiting

>                   Abandoning symbols file "default"

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

----------

## ph03n1x

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de_CH"

EndSection

```

Hast du auch sowas in deiner xorg.conf also bei mir geht's damit...

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

sicher weiss jemand wie man eine deutschschweizer Tastatur vollständig zum laufen bringt? willst du es den wirklich wissen?

hier eine lössung wenn du mit "startx -- :0" dein X startest

/etc/X11/xorg.conf wichtig die reienfolge muss genau so sein wie sie hier steht! 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbKeycodes"  "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)"

   Option       "XkbTypes"     "complete"

   Option       "XkbCompat"    "complete"

   Option       "XkbSymbols"   "en_US(pc105)+de_CH"

   Option       "XkbGeometry"  "pc(pc105)"

   Option       "XkbOption"  ""

   ## und das hier ist nur noch für das log

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

EndSection
```

weiter einstellungen findest du unter /etc/X11/xkb

gruss

kurt

----------

## ph03n1x

Errm etwas viel Aufwand? Bei mir funktioniert sie perfekt mit minimalem Aufwand...

----------

## kurt

Hi,

der aufwand ist auch erst seit virtual/x11-7.0 bei virtual/x11-6.8 hatte ich den aufwand auch nicht.

gruss

kurt

----------

## schwicky

Vielen herzlichen Dank Kurt, mit deinen Einstellungen hat es funktionniert!

----------

## ph03n1x

 *kurt wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> der aufwand ist auch erst seit virtual/x11-7.0 bei virtual/x11-6.8 hatte ich den aufwand auch nicht.
> 
> gruss
> ...

 

Da hab ich mal wieder nicht genau gelesen  :Wink: 

----------

## valli

Bei mir funktioniert folgende Konfiguration:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

    Option      "XkbModel"       "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"      "ch"

    Option      "XkbVariant"     "de_nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

